# Price for splitting wood



## Byrond (Nov 6, 2014)

Just got a call from a regular customer of mine. He had 3 roughly 18in oaks cut from his property. They are laying beside his driveway already bucked to stove length. He wants a price for me to split and stack it. Not sure how to quote him. By the hour? That's easy. By the total amount? No clue what to charge. Any opinions welcomed


----------



## mark cline (Nov 6, 2014)

I would go by the hr , with at least a 4hr minimum  @$20/ hr .


----------



## Z33 (Nov 6, 2014)

mark cline said:


> I would go by the hr , with at least a 4hr minimum  @$20/ hr .




Thats a heck of a deal if he is providing the splitter, the gas and maintenance... Would you come do mine next, I'll even throw in beer!


----------



## johneh (Nov 6, 2014)

The guys here charge $50 an hr. split and stacked
1 operator
Splitter and fuel
min 2 hrs.


----------



## mark cline (Nov 6, 2014)

Z33 said:


> Thats a heck of a deal if he is providing the splitter, the gas and maintenance... Would you come do mine next, I'll even throw in beer!


Depends on what kind of beer...................


----------



## Z33 (Nov 6, 2014)

mark cline said:


> Depends on what kind of beer...................




Finishing up the last of an oatmeal stout I picked up last week. Winter is the only time I can drink the heavy beers so I try and take full advantage of it. 

Back on topic I think my bottom dollar is 30 an hour if I am providing the equipment and stacking it.  Once you take a way gas to get there, gas to run the splitter, and gas to get home 20 an hour doesnt leave much meat on the bone.


----------



## claydogg84 (Nov 6, 2014)

Try to consider what Home Depot or another rental place would charge to just rent the splitter - $60 or so for 4 hours at least. Add on top what you deserve to be paid and I would say at least $30/$35 an hour with a 4 hour minimum.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Nov 6, 2014)

I pay a softball instructor $100 an hour for my kids, so you better up the anti up  a bit....gas and a splitter and travel is your overhead, factor it all in. Make a list and let us know what you come up with...... I've had 3 different people ask me if I was selling wood this week, I said no, but i have no idea what I would sell it for.....


----------



## claydogg84 (Nov 6, 2014)

The problem is if you charge too much they are simply better off buying the wood. I'm in the Hudson Valley, NY and hardwood is fetching around $225/cord delivered, not stacked.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Nov 6, 2014)

I agree, just don't go cheap....


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 6, 2014)

It is splitting firewood. $20.00 an hr is more than fair. Much more than that is just greedy.
Don't take much brain or brawn, and its a workout you're getting paid for.
Let the owner pay for everything, and you supply the labor, make a few bucks, and call it a day.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 6, 2014)

Teach softball and forget about splitting that wood.


----------



## pcc2826 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hogwildz said:


> It is splitting firewood. $20.00 an hr is more than fair. Much more than that is just greedy.
> Don't take much brain or brawn, and its a workout you're getting paid for.
> Let the owner pay for everything, and you supply the labor, make a few bucks, and call it a day.



How is that greedy?  He is doing manual labor for $20 an hour.  I would not take my stuff out of the barn for a little $20 an hour.  Between gas and my time, that would not be worth it at all.


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 7, 2014)

$20.00 an hr ain't exactly chump change. If the owner is paying for the gas and everything else, and he is just showing up to split the wood, it is a fair price.
It is splitting wood, not like it take much effort.
This is the exact reason illegal alien labor is so prevalent in this country.
The greed factor i this country is exactly why the economy is in the crapper. Yes, much worse in banking and corporate sector, but becoming much worse further down the chain.
I know a lot of people that would be happy to make $20.00 an hr. Especially to do something as simple as split wood.
Back in the 80s it paid about $8.00 an hr.
Don't take much brain or brawn to split wood.
Leave your stuff in the barn, and make nothing if that suites you. There are plenty of high school and college kids, and other folks looking for work, that would be glad to do such an easy job for $20.00 an hr.

BTW, if you read it, he did state the wood is bucked and laying next to the guys driveway, can get much easier than that.


----------



## ballibeg (Nov 7, 2014)

Hogwildz said:


> BTW, if you read it, he did state the wood is bucked and laying next to the guys driveway, can get much easier than that.



But the stack is down the steps, round the corner and along the alley behind the house ! !


----------



## TheRambler (Nov 7, 2014)

I would charge a $50 equipment fee( for gas etc) . If its more than say 15ish miles from you up the price accordingly. and then go with 20-25$ an hour on top of that. 2 good size oaks is probably about a cord plus or minus a bit, so really he is paying anywhere from 100-150 for a cord which is a good price. 

The value in firewood is the labor. Felling and bucking and transporting is about a 1/3 of the labor. So in this case transport is out since its already on site. Figure he has $50 worthof labor in it already, so his total end cost will be 150-200 if you want to look at it that way.

Depending on where you live you could go up a little.


----------



## claydogg84 (Nov 7, 2014)

I was under the impression that he was bringing his equipment to split as well. If it's just splitting/stacking with the homeowners stuff, then yes, I would do it for $20/$25.


----------



## Byrond (Nov 7, 2014)

The plot thickens. Wen over and talked to the guy and took a gander. The logs are deff beside the drive but are in diff locations. I told him that I will simply charge him $40 for the trip(including splitter) and then my normal rate that I charge for lawn maint which is $39.50 hourly. Oh and the tree company chipped all of the tops from the trees.


----------



## metalsped (Nov 7, 2014)

Seems fair to me


----------



## Byrond (Nov 7, 2014)

He has some sort of crazy new age fireplace. I explained to him about not burning the wood for atleast 18 months and he took me to his walk out basement where there are 2 of the sharpest looking wood stacks I've ever seen. Wood is labeled as to when it was cut and stacked. Even has 2 de humidifiers going. Kinda obsessive IMO.  Guy is stupid wealthy.


----------



## claydogg84 (Nov 7, 2014)

I would say that price is more than fair considering you're bringing the splitter.


----------



## Andy S. (Nov 7, 2014)

claydogg84 said:


> The problem is if you charge too much they are simply better off buying the wood. I'm in the Hudson Valley, NY and hardwood is fetching around $225/cord delivered, not stacked.


That is an excellent point. The guy probably could get rid of the wood for free with a CL ad so that's not an issue. I'd look into covering the cost of the equipment and the trip and doing the work in exchange for half the wood.


----------



## gzecc (Nov 7, 2014)

I had a customer once ask for a price to split the wood that was on his property. I told him it would be better to give that wood away and buy cord wood. It would be cheaper.


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 7, 2014)

TheRambler said:


> I would charge a $50 equipment fee( for gas etc) . If its more than say 15ish miles from you up the price accordingly. and then go with 20-25$ an hour on top of that. 2 good size oaks is probably about a cord plus or minus a bit, so really he is paying anywhere from 100-150 for a cord which is a good price.
> 
> The value in firewood is the labor. Felling and bucking and transporting is about a 1/3 of the labor. So in this case transport is out since its already on site. Figure he has $50 worthof labor in it already, so his total end cost will be 150-200 if you want to look at it that way.
> 
> Depending on where you live you could go up a little.


I agree with your first statement.
But disagree that felling, bucking & transporting is only 1/3 of the labor.
He gave his price, so guess he is set.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes he gave his price $40 an hour plus rental is fair...... That $20 an hour just couldn't cut it unless you really need the work......


----------



## Rebelduckman (Nov 8, 2014)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Yes he gave his price $40 an hour plus rental is fair...... That $20 an hour just couldn't cut it unless you really need the work......



I know some good ol boys down here out of work and would jump on it for $10 an hour probably!  It doesn't cost as much to live down here though


----------



## Byrond (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. It helped that the guy is an electrical contractor and understands the cost of doing business. I own and operate a small landscape maintenance business. He called me back and asked if I would be ok if he had 2 more tress dropped. We have had a lot of high winds lately and he is nervous.


----------



## claydogg84 (Nov 8, 2014)

Rebelduckman said:


> I know some good ol boys down here out of work and would jump on it for $10 an hour probably!  It doesn't cost as much to live down here though



He's bringing his own splitter and gas, so really his price is cheap considering what just a rental would cost.


----------



## Rebelduckman (Nov 8, 2014)

claydogg84 said:


> He's bringing his own splitter and gas, so really his price is cheap considering what just a rental would cost.



Yea it's fair I think


----------



## woodsmaster (Nov 9, 2014)

Around here you can get a full cord of split ash delivered for $120.00. Wouldn't be worth it to me to pay over $20 an hr.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Nov 9, 2014)

woodsmaster said:


> Around here you can get a full cord of split ash delivered for $120.00. Wouldn't be worth it to me to pay over $20 an hr.


The guy has the wood already lying in his yard,  he just wants it split and stacked but obviously doesn't want to the work himself.
He could rent a splitter himself, but he'd have to pick it up and return it, and since he doesn't want to do the labor he's still have to find someone to hire who'd work cheap, possibly with little or no experience using a splitter which would likely mean it would take longer. Then there's the liability thing if the inexperienced worker gets hurt.
Sounds to me like he made the right choice hiring the experienced guy he already trusts and knows who has his own equipment, even if it might cost him a few dollars more.


----------



## Brogan007 (Nov 11, 2014)

I must be one of them greedy, lazy, folks ...coz after reading this thread, I can't figure out why nobody hit on the obvious answer.
Quote the homeowner $30+/hr plus costs, go down to where the local Hispanic dayworkers hang-out, pick up a good, honest worker @$10 an hour.  Set him to work and clear $20+ an hour for using your head.  It's how America was built.  By poor people doing all the work, while rich white people made all the money.


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 11, 2014)

woodsmaster said:


> Around here you can get a full cord of split ash delivered for $120.00. Wouldn't be worth it to me to pay over $20 an hr.


That's a great price for a cord of split White Ash delivered even if it's at its just split moisture level of 30% or so! I'd be saying the hell with the saws and splitter too!


----------



## Applesister (Nov 11, 2014)

I think the OP should just treat it like any other service he offers at the price he quotes anyone. Trees in landscaped environments falls under a different category than harvesting timber off of forested lands and using heavy machinery to mass process firewood.
A girl at work I know paid 2500.00 to have 3 white pines taken down in her front yard.
The hazards and liability and all that crap figure in.
Charge what you charge for your services and go with a Time and Materials price quote. 
I dont think what we pay for firewood to be an element of the labor equation.
An excavating company down the road from me has huge rocks cabled to pallets and they want 660.00 a rock. The owner told me theres free delivery.
He laughed and said the Rock was really free, the delivery and offloading was 660.00.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Nov 11, 2014)

Brogan007 said:


> I must be one of them greedy, lazy, folks ...coz after reading this thread, I can't figure out why nobody hit on the obvious answer.
> Quote the homeowner $30+/hr plus costs, go down to where the local Hispanic dayworkers hang-out, pick up a good, honest worker @$10 an hour.  Set him to work and clear $20+ an hour for using your head.  It's how America was built.  By poor people doing all the work, while rich white people made all the money.


Actually they went to Africa to get their workers, and they didn't pay them a dime.  That's how America was built.


----------



## woodsmaster (Nov 12, 2014)

Lumber-Jack said:


> The guy has the wood already lying in his yard,  he just wants it split and stacked but obviously doesn't want to the work himself.
> He could rent a splitter himself, but he'd have to pick it up and return it, and since he doesn't want to do the labor he's still have to find someone to hire who'd work cheap, possibly with little or no experience using a splitter which would likely mean it would take longer. Then there's the liability thing if the inexperienced worker gets hurt.
> Sounds to me like he made the right choice hiring the experienced guy he already trusts and knows who has his own equipment, even if it might cost him a few dollars more.



Here in Ohio, if your worried about liability then you need to hire someone insured that bids the job. If you hire by the hour you need to be paying workers comp and taxes.


----------



## woodsmaster (Nov 12, 2014)

Lumber-Jack said:


> Actually they went to Africa to get their workers, and they didn't pay them a dime.  That's how America was built.


 It cost way to much to go to Africa these days. lol


----------



## Wood Duck (Nov 12, 2014)

I'd figure my bid price based on my estimate of the time required, plus any costs like rental of a splitter, but I'd bid by the job. I like fixed prices better than hourly, so you can work fast and make more profit, or take it easy if you feel like it.


----------



## Poindexter (Nov 12, 2014)

I would look for a flat rate price to leave the fresh splits in a  pile for someone else to stack.  Going rate up here is $50/ cord to turn a cord of rounds into a cord of splits.

For every one time you drive by a property and say to yourself, "Boy I wish I could stack like that," how many other properties have you already driven by and thought to yourself, "Jeez, my stacks look better than that."  Stacking is just a tar-baby I think.  Very sticky, can't hardly ever get loose.


----------



## MJFlores (Nov 13, 2014)

I used to rent myself and splitter out in 4 hr blocks, $100.  People thought it was a great value as I can do a lot of wood in 4 hours...it sure helped pay off my new splitter in a hurry and then I stopped.  There was a decent money making opportunity there but I just wanted to pay off my splitter.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow, I'm in the wrong line of work.  I don't get paid for my time to drive to work or for the gas it takes me to get there.  I can't imagine making $20/hour just to split and stack firewood.  And then to hear that the going rate for landscaping is $40/hour plus paying and equipment/gas fee???  There must be way too many overpaid people around to afford that.  I make pretty good money and wouldn't even consider paying for that type of work.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Nov 13, 2014)

woodsmaster said:


> Here in Ohio, if your worried about liability then you need to hire someone insured that bids the job. If you hire by the hour you need to be paying workers comp and taxes.


I'm sure it's like that in most places in the civilized world, but people everywhere will still pay people by the hour to do odd jobs around their home. For instance, when people hire the kid down the block to cut their grass do they pay workers comp, or taxes or make sure the kid has insurance??? I think not. Your own home insurance covers most things like that, but you still have to use a certain amount of common sense. You won't hire that same kid to operate a piece of dangerous equipment he has no experience running.


----------



## Bagelboy (Nov 18, 2014)

For me, I paint for people sometimes, and charge $25/hour cash! I would do it for the same rate, plus charge for the gas I use. I would even bring my splitter if he had none. $25/hour is a rate I can live with!


----------



## Byrond (Nov 18, 2014)

Chimney Smoke said:


> Wow, I'm in the wrong line of work.  I don't get paid for my time to drive to work or for the gas it takes me to get there.  I can't imagine making $20/hour just to split and stack firewood.  And then to hear that the going rate for landscaping is $40/hour plus paying and equipment/gas fee???  There must be way too many overpaid people around to afford that.  I make pretty good money and wouldn't even consider paying for that type of work.


$40 prhr is pretty fair. If your yard takes me 1.5 hrs to mow, trim, edge and blow it will be $70. Now let's do the math. I had to buy and insure all of the equipment. Then I had to buy a truck and trailer. Let's add in the fuel my mower blower and trimmer burns. Out of that 60 roughly $15 goes for taxes. Now add in the 1000000 liability policy plus the 750 per year for workers comp. oh and then you have to buy trimmer line, and mower blades. So after all that I should be doing the work for minimum wage? Nah I'll pass. As for splitting wood, the homeowner is welcome to go and spend 1k on a splitter or 63 to rent it. The he can drive 19 miles each way to pick it up and return it. Let's say he burns 3 gallons of fuel to run the splitter. My labor rate seems fair. I worked for 7 hours yesterday, 8 but I took a break, and we settled on 150 because there is still more wood led to be split nex week.


----------



## freddy4play (Nov 18, 2014)

It is oak?  PFFFTTT.  $46 for a fiskars ax and $3 for bungy cord or two.  No need for a splitter.  You can probably do it faster with an ax.  $40 an hour in Madison  wisconsin I would charge.  In my hometown if I actually lived there, which is a small town with lower costs, maybe $30.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hogwildz said:


> $20.00 an hr ain't exactly chump change. If the owner is paying for the gas and everything else, and he is just showing up to split the wood, it is a fair price.
> It is splitting wood, not like it take much effort.
> This is the exact reason illegal alien labor is so prevalent in this country.
> The greed factor i this country is exactly why the economy is in the crapper. Yes, much worse in banking and corporate sector, but becoming much worse further down the chain.
> ...



Your $8 in the 80's adjusted for 2.5% inflation YOY is the new $15/hr.  Readjust for the rising cost of goods....$20 is the new $8.  If you want to blame someone for not working for a lower wage, blame the government for destroying the value of a dollar!

It could be that the person you are talking about has a much better way to earn $20 then splitting wood.  Everyone has a different value on their own time,,,because it is their own and no one elses.


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 18, 2014)

The poster already came up with a price and agreement with the owner. Nothing more needs be said.
I do love how folks love to put a value on their selves, like they are the only one that does what they do, and the justifications that come with it.
The bottom line is, your worth as much as a person is willing to pay you, or what the going market rate is.
Think it is time for a mod to close this puppy down.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 18, 2014)

Yeah the price of needlepoint work is all that has been missed.

Say goodnight Gracie.


----------

